# Programme für PDA erstellen mit Visual Studio 2005



## Duski (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss für die Uni ein Programm für ein PDA (WM 5.0) schreiben. Als Entwicklungsumgebung soll ich Visual Studio 2005 Pro verwenden und das Programm in C++ schreiben. 
Jetzt mein Problem: Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts mit GUIs gemacht, geschweige denn was für ein PDA. 
Hat vielleicht jemand ein kleines Tutorial für mich, in dem beschrieben wird, was ich wo und wie machen muss? 

Habe bis jetzt ein neues Projekt angelegt "Win32 Smart Device Project". (Aber bin mir  noch nicht mal sicher ob das überhaupt das richtige ist. Gibt noch ein "MFC Smart Device Application" und ich weiß nicht wo der Unterschied ist.) 
Und dann habe ich in der "Testapp.rc" ein neues Dialog Fenster hinzugefügt, aber das wird mir nicht angezeigt wenn ich das Programm starte.

Sinn des Programms wäre einfach den Benutzer 2 Werte eingeben lassen, mit denen dann irgendwas berechnen (z.B. addieren) und dann das Ergebnis ausgeben lassen. 

Vielleicht kann auch einfach jemand schnell beschreiben, wie ich da vorgehen muss. Kenn mich da nämlich echt nicht und habe schon den ganzen Tag im Internet gesucht. Leider nichts gescheites gefunden und bin gerade etwas am verzweifeln. ;(

Danke schon mal!


----------



## pschilling (27. Mai 2007)

Ja hallo erstmal,

da hast du aber Glück.

in meiner jetzigen Firma entwickle ich Programme in C++ für mobile Geräte.

Ich rate dir, schreibe dein Programm mit der MFC. Das wird dir deine Arbeit um einiges erleichtern, da die MFC fast alle Win32 Funktionen in Klassen gekapselt hat.

Also, das erste was du wissen musst, für welche Plattform (Prozessortyp) willst du dein Programm entwickeln.

Dann gehst du in VS 2005 auf Neu/Projekt, wählst MFC-Projekt für intelligente Geräte.

Bei Plattformen wählst du dann deine Plattform aus, für die du die Applikation entwickeln möchtest. z.B. Smartphone2003.

Bei Anwendungstyp wählst du dann für den Anfang am besten eine auf Dialogfeldern basierende Applikation.

Such dir noch deine Features aus, kompiliere das Projekt erstmal, ohne auch nur eine Zeile gecodet zu haben und spiel die Applikation auf dein Gerät. Drücke dazu einfach F5!

Dazu brauchst du natürlich MS ActiveSync und dein Gerät muss per USB mit deinem Compi verbunden sein.

Das bekommst du hier : http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-6f7f-404d-a04b-dc09f8141141&displaylang=de

Dann solltest du den Standarddialog schon mal auf deinem Gerät, welches auch immer das ist, sehen 

Wenn nicht, poste deine Probleme noch mal hier rein.

Bis dahin viel Erfolg,

Peter


----------



## LL0rd (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal mit c# und meinem WindowsCE 5 PDA rumgespielt. Was ich überhaupt nicht verstanden habe, war, wie die Anzeige skaliert wird. Ich habe eine Auflösung von 640x480 aber irgendwie sind die Anwendungen alle etwas anders skaliert. Genauso verhällt es sich auch mit den Schriftarten. Ist auf dem Rechner eine Schrift klein, so ist die auf dem PDA gleich ein paar Punkt größer....

Hast du da einen Tip für mich?


----------



## pschilling (27. Mai 2007)

Hi,

also mit C# hab ich wenig Erfahrung.

Ich gehe grundsätzlich hin und initialisiere alle meine Controls selbst inklusive Font.

Ich weiss ja nicht, welche Schriftarten du auf deinem PDA eingestellt hast und welche du in deinem Resource-Editor verwendest!

Aber schau dir doch einfach an wie es auf deinem PDA aussieht und ändere es deinen Wünschen entsprechend... ( Machs kleiner, größer, fetter ...)

Gruß,

Peter


----------



## LL0rd (27. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe da immer das Problem, dass auch die Objekte auf dem PDA nicht an der exakten position sind, wie ich es im Designer angegeben habe. Und das bauen der WM Anwendung dauert auch recht lange (15-20 sek), sodass man recht viel Zeit am Design / Rumprobieren verschwendet. 

Ich habe insgesamt im Designer nur zwei Schriftarten zur Verfügung, Arial und eine andere mit T... Ich denke deshalb, dass beide Schriftarten per Default auf dem PDA installiert sind.


----------

